# is a can of sugar free red bull ok in the morning on an IF



## AndyW90 (Jan 18, 2013)

it has 4 calories in it ?

will this effect my fast ?

thank you


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

It's not a food its just water and stimulants so is ok on fast.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Calorie/Sugar free drinks (Diet coke etc) are fine in the fasting period. As long as total consumption in the fasting window is not over 30/40/50 calories I wouldn't worry.

Teas & Coffee's are too providing milk/cream in them isn't significant and of course low/calorie free sweeteners are used instead of sugar.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

no


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Zero Cal stuff instead


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Perfectly fine


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

yes its fine, but not good for you


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

A coffee with mct/coconut oil stuff?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

yeh deffo fine, like others have said anything below 50 cals should be fine.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Total calories below 50 in a fasting state are fine. I, personally, prefer to consume none


----------

